# replacing evap canister in a 06 2.5 Jetta



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

does anyone have the schematics or a diy on how to replace the evap canister in a 06 2.5 jetta? thanks


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry, no answer for you, but I would love to know this as well. I have a serious clicking/popping noise back by the canister and an evap leak that I would like to take care of myself if possible. It only happens when I first start driving and sounds like something running, trying to work and back-firing. It stops after a couple minutes of runnning and I am good to drive for the rest of the trip until the car is turned off and sits for a while.

Any diagrams/instructions would be very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

i was actually able to pull up some info on the evap canister and possible things to check. i'll see if i can scan some pictures in tonight. hopefully my printer doesn't crap out on me.


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

Any luck on the picture upload? 

Thanks!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

also interested...


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

looks like i have more to replace than my evap canister. my printer is shot and i need to pick up another one. a couple of my friends work at best buy and they have a new system that pulls up the same diagnostic info that all the dealerships have access to. this includes all the resistance levels of all the connections and all the locations of them. i'll try to save it on a flash drive. hopefully it will let me


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can always print to PDF


----------



## JayCronk (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello. Did anyone happen to come up with a potential soultion to this problem?

Thanks!


----------

